# John Deere 155C Hydro slows down going up slopes and wont back up



## William Mebane (Oct 22, 2020)

Just bought this JD 155 C . The seller said he was selling because the salesman he bought it from says this mower is for flat yards and not yards with hills. Mows fine on flat land but slows down going up upgrades and will hardly back up a slight incline. Was told that JD upgraded the tension spring on the transaxle to improve speed but i don't know what the part # is for the upgrade spring. The mower has less than 400 hours.


----------

